# GRUB - problemy

## emcek

Ok... wiec tak mam na laptopie winXP i postanowilem sprobowac gentoo (kumpel zachwal). Moj dysk:

/dev/hda1 - winXP

/dev/hda2 - root

/dev/hda3 - swap

/dev/hda4 - boot

Cala instalacja przebiegla bezproblemowo... krok za krokiem... skompilowalem nawet jondro( co prawda wywalilem wszystko co sie dalo, absolotne minimum). Problem pojawil sie gdy przyszlo co do GRUBa. Tak dla scisosci w MBR mam loadera z XP i tam wbieram czy win lub gentto a potem powinien ladowac sie grub... wiec sie wywala i pojawia sie linia komend GRUBa. Moj grub.conf zawiera:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda2

No wiec jak dostane sie do grub> to pisze:

grub> root (hd0,1)

grub> kernel (hd0,3)/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r3 

grub> boot

i gentoo sie bootuje bez problemu.... probowalem roznych ustawien w grub.conf ale nic nie dawalo. Wczesniej jeszcze jak instalowalem gruba to robilem tak:

grub> root (hd0,1)

grub> setup (hd0,1)

grub> quit

Pomozcie... bo nie moge sie doczekac az zacznie mi to gentoo szalec...

----------

## tswiercz

Nie wiem czy to pomoże ale napisze to co ja mam w grubie:

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2

----------

## Rav70

 *emcek wrote:*   

> Moj dysk:
> 
> /dev/hda1 - winXP
> 
> /dev/hda2 - root
> ...

 

Spróbuj takiego grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,3)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,3)/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda2

```

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## Zwierzak

Dlatego ja uzywam lilo, tam przynajmniej w configu nie trzeba sie "babrac"  :Wink: 

----------

## Rav70

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Dlatego ja uzywam lilo, tam przynajmniej w configu nie trzeba sie "babrac" 

 

za to przy każdej zmianie configa zapis do mbr  :Razz:  ZWTP  :Wink: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## danrok^

[offtopic'

A mi grub nie obsluguje reiser4  :Sad:  probowalem nakladac pache reiser4 na zrodelka, ale podczaj kompilacji pokazuje ze patch nie zostal malozony 

[/offtopic'

----------

## nelchael

"Use lilo" powiedzial cichy, wewnetrzny glos....

----------

## tokoloshe

witam,

mialem podobny problem:

1. zobacz czy w boot parytcji /dev/hda4 masz linka boot do bierzacego katalogu (czyli boot wskazuje na . )

2. grub domyslnie korzysta, jesli dobrze pamietam z menu.lst, zobacz czy masz i czy wskazuje na grub.conf

pozdr

----------

## Zwierzak

 *emcek wrote:*   

> /dev/hda1 - winXP

 

Teraz przegladajac sobie przyjrzalem sie i powiedz mi, czy przypadkiem winxp nie stoi na NTFS? Jezeli tak to nic dziwnego, mi grub nie dziaklal z rtego powodu, wiec albo stworz partycje /boot przez dyskiem windowsa, algo zainstaluj lilo

----------

## emcek

zwierzak: dokladnie mam ntfsa... wiec dupa nie bede sie bawil w przenoszenie partycji bo szybciej i latwiej skorzystac z lilo... wszystkim dziekuje... szkoda ze grub nie zadzialal... a tak na marginesie to ktos wie dlaczego przy ntfs na pierwszej partyci grub nie dziala????

----------

## tokoloshe

jak to nie dziala?? dziala, ja tak mam (grub, ntfs na pierwszej partycji, boot na hda7) i wszystko ladnie smiga...

----------

## emcek

tokoloshe: tak dodalem boot -> . i menu.lst -> grub.conf

rav70: 

zmienilem 

root (hd0,1) i 

kernel (hd0,3)/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda2 

nadalto sam pojawia sie grub>

Przypomne ze ja wtedy wpisze z palca:

kernel (hd0,3)/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r3

boot

to wszystko ladnie dzial znaczy laduje sie kernel i dostaje konsole....

tokoloshe: jakies sugestje... a jak ty masz skonfigurowane????

----------

## Rav70

 *emcek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> root (hd0,1) i 
> 
> kernel (hd0,3)/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda2 
> ...

 

Mój błąd, zapomniałem że to ma wskazywać na partycję z jajkami. Spróbuj

```

root(hd0,3)

```

Pozd. Rav

----------

## tokoloshe

moje ustawienia:

```
default 0

timeout 5

title=Linux fb

root (hd0,6)

kernel (hd0,6)/boot/j2_6_10_0123 root=/dev/hda9 vga=0F07

title=windows

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

/dev/hda9 to linux

/dev/hda7 to boot

/dev/hda1 to windows (ntfs)

----------

## cichy

Sorry, ale wiekszosci przydalby sie:

```

man grub

```

U Ciebie powinno byc tak:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,3)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,3)

kernel (hd0,3)/boot/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda2 elevator=deadline

title=WinXP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

Nastepnie:

```

grub> root (hd0,3) 

grub> setup (hd0) 

grub> quit

```

Powinno dzialac.

Nie przygladalem sie temu watkowi, wiec przepraszam ze nie napisalem tego wczesniej.

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> "Use lilo" powiedzial cichy[...]

 

Cichy uzywa gruba...  :Smile:  Tak mu powiedzial jego wewnetrzny glos  :Smile:  Mimo ze ma W2003SSE na pierwszej partycji, w dodatku NTFS  :Smile: .

Moj konfig:

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,6)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,6)

kernel (hd0,6)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda8 elevator=deadline

title=W2003 SSE

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

title=Gentoo 2.6.9-genetic

root (hd0,6)

kernel (hd0,6)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.9 root=/dev/hda8 elevator=as

```

hda1-W2003-ntfs

hda5-temp-win-fat16

hda6-swap

hda7-boot-ext3

hda8-/-ext3

hda9-work-win-fat32

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## nelchael

 *cichy wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   "Use lilo" powiedzial cichy[...] 
> 
> Cichy uzywa gruba...  Tak mu powiedzial jego wewnetrzny glos  Mimo ze ma W2003SSE na pierwszej partycji, w dodatku NTFS .

 

A moj wewnetrzny glos mowi, ze GRand Unified Bootloader jeszcze dlugo nie bedzie dorastal lilo do piet, why?

 *http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/ wrote:*   

>  Currently under development, GRUB 2, has replaced what was formerly known as GRUB (i.e. version 0.9x), which has, in turn, become GRUB Legacy.
> 
> GRUB Legacy is no longer being developed. For the differences between GRUB Legacy and GRUB 2, please visit their respective pages.

 

A w portage:

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ emerge -pv grub

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-boot/grub-0.95.20040823  -debug -netboot -static 938 kB 

Total size of downloads: 938 kB

nelchael@nelchael ~$ 
```

Wybacz, ale jakos nie mam ochoty na korzystanie z czegos, co juz nie jest rozwijane. A kiedy bedzie GRUB2? RMS wie, nikt wiecej.

----------

## cichy

[OT]

nelchael: ja nie mam nic przeciwko lilo. ale zwalanie winy na gruba, ze niby z nim jest cos nie tak, gdy sa bledy w jego konfiguracji, jest chyba nie na miejscu.

Wybor LILO i GRUB to kwestia gustu, no i od niedawna uzywanego filesystemu. Ja reisera4 na partycji boot (na innych zreszta tez nie, ale w takim wypadku grub nie robilby problemow, w koncu zalezy to od jajka) jak narazie nie zamierzam uzywac, wiec dlaczego mialbym rezygnowac z gruba, nawet jesli nie jest pewne jak bedzie sie rozwijac w przyszlosci? Narazie dziala wszystko to, czego potrzebuje, po prostu ten boot-manager bardziej mi pasuje; jak sie to zmieni nie bede mial oporow ze zmiana boot-managera. EOT 

[/OT]

Pozdrawiam

----------

## emcek

Cichy a czy:

grub> setup(hd0)

nie nadpisze mi MBR bo ja mam narazie tak ze z win uruchamia mi sie grub a potem z gruba linux.

----------

## nelchael

 *cichy wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> nelchael: ja nie mam nic przeciwko lilo. ale zwalanie winy na gruba, ze niby z nim jest cos nie tak, gdy sa bledy w jego konfiguracji, jest chyba nie na miejscu.
> 
> [/OT]

 

Jedno wyjasnienie: ja nie zwalam winy na GRUBa. Ja tylko stwierdzam, ze z lilo takich jazd (ze niby system plikow na jakiejs partycji) nie mialem.

PS. dopiero teraz zauwazylem tego posta.

----------

## cichy

 *emcek wrote:*   

> Cichy a czy:
> 
> grub> setup(hd0)
> 
> nie nadpisze mi MBR bo ja mam narazie tak ze z win uruchamia mi sie grub a potem z gruba linux.

 

Nadpisze. Ale przynajmniej bedziesz mial jedno menu wyboru systemu, a nie dwa. Ja zadnych nieprawidlowosci w dzialaniu obu systemow z tego powodu nie zauwazylem. Chyba ze to ci nie lezy, wtedy faktycznie setup (hd0,3). Ale nie wiem jak to bedzie dzialac, nigdy gruba w ten sposob nie uzywalem.

Pozdrawiam

----------

